# Peugeot engine knocking



## compass cruiser (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi, i have motorhome on a peugeot boxer engine base and after having trouble with the engine fan not cutting out there is now a problem with a loud knocking noise from the engine. The garage have no idea what it is or how much it will cost until they strip the engine, and this would be very expensive.
anybody got any ideas what we should do? Don't wanna leave it there and it cost us a fortune! Would we be better taking it to a peugeot dealer?
Any help would be fantastic
Thanks


----------



## Firefox (Feb 27, 2008)

It depends how old the engine is. If it is under 150,000 miles you would probably want to have it looked at. Otherwise you could leave it to fail and just have a recon fitted. If it is big end bearings they can go on for ages before they fail. It's not going to be worth stripping an old engine to fit big ends and then have something else fail. You'd want a full recon. A Peugeot dealer would be more expensive, but then they might know the engine better and be able to diagnose it without stripping, leaving you the option to have it repaired elsewhere, so it's worth taking it to get another opinion of the problem.


----------



## terry1956 (Feb 27, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, it would be good if you could tell us a bit of background.
1: have you been driving the motorhome around with the fan on all the time,
if so for how many miles, whats the temp reading, did you check for water in the oil, ie was there a white cream around the oil filler point.
2 as the engine overheater at any point, or does it use water.
3 when you say the engines knocking, what sort of knock, is it a fast knock or a sort of slower knock coming from the lower half of the engine on the over run.
how old is the motorhome and whats the total mileage of the engine.

terry


----------



## Firefox (Feb 28, 2008)

Another thing you can do is get a piece of wood about 4ft long and 2 inches square. Hold one end on various points on the crank case and engine block and the other end on your ear. The sound will travel up the wood and you will be able to see where it is loudest.


----------



## terry1956 (Feb 29, 2008)

*I keep knocking*

Hi, whats gone wrong??? maybe that bit of wood knocked his brains out.
will we ever know what was wrong with this engine.
terry


----------



## Belgian (Mar 14, 2008)

*Knocking*



Firefox said:


> Another thing you can do is get a piece of wood about 4ft long and 2 inches square. Hold one end on various points on the crank case and engine block and the other end on your ear. The sound will travel up the wood and you will be able to see where it is loudest.


Firefox idea is very good. An older diesel is allways knocking on idle.(no problem). But with that piece of wood (or a stethoscoop if you like) you can point out a cylinder with the loud knocking. This could mean that a crankshaft-lining is wearing out. You have a real problem if the engine is also overheating: then the engine has to be taken apart to mount a new lining
(the lining is cheap but not the labor ). Hope this is not the case.


----------

